# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Tham quan khu bảo tồn động vật Masai Mara (Kenya)

## thietht

_Masai Mara là khu bảo tồn động vật hoang dã thuộc đất nước Kenya, tại đây có rất nhiều động vật sinh sống, có cả nhưng giống loài có tên trong sách đỏ và chúng được bảo vệ tốt ở nơi này._



Tọa lạc trên vùng bờ biển phía Tây Bắc của Châu Phi, Kenya được mô tả như cái nôi của nhân loại. Ở đây đã từng tìm thấy xương của người nguyên thủy ước đoán có niên đại khoảng hai triệu năm. Có diện tích khoảng 225 ngàn dặm vuông, Kenya là nơi sinh sống của các loài động vật hoang dã đa dạng nhất thế giới. Có được điều đó là do điều kiện sống nơi đây rất lý tưởng, nhiều đồng cỏ, sông suối và cả rừng rậm. Các quy định về bảo vệ động vật được thực hiện rất nghiêm ngặt.

Báo đóm là loài động vật có bộ lông rất đẹp và chạy nhanh nhất vùng đồng cỏ. Báo mẹ thường có những bài tập cho báo con trong việc săn mồi và bảo vệ bản thân mình. Nó mằm một nơi rất thuận lợi để quan sát đàn con, có thể tiếp ứng khi báo con gặp nguy hiểm.

Voi Châu Phi là một trong những động vật to lớn trong khu bảo tồn, chúng hợp lại thành một gia đình lớn và có một con voi chúa lãnh đạo, những con voi chúa bao giờ cũng là những con voi cái và tính khí rất hung hăng. Mỗi ngày, một con voi có thể ăn 100kg cỏ và như vậy cả đàn phải ăn một lượng cỏ khổng lồ. Con voi đực có chiều dài khoảng 8m, cao 3m và nặng đến 7 tấn. Con voi cái nhỏ hơn. Cả voi đực và cái đều dùng ngà để tìm thức ăn và làm vũ khí.

Linh dương đầu bò là loại động vật rất to lớn, chúng cao gần 2m và nặng khoảng 300kg. Vốn là thành viên của gia đình linh dương, nhưng vì chúng to lớn và có tiếng kêu giống bò nên gọi là linh dương đầu bò. Hàng năm, đàn linh dương đầu bò gần 500 ngàn con thực hiện chuyến di cư lớn nhất thế giới. Chúng di cư theo một chu kỳ liên tục với mục đích là tìm đến những nơi có đủ cỏ để ăn và đủ nước để uống. Khi thức ăn và nước uống trở nên khan hiếm, chúng sẽ tìm đến nơi khác.

Chuyến di cư của chúng không cô độc, tham gia vào chuyến di cư còn có đàn ngựa vằn với số lượng tương đương. Chúng về phía Nam vì phí nam có nhiều cỏ hơn phía Bắc. Trên đường đi, chúng gặp rất nhiều nguy hiểm. Mối nguy hiểm ấy có thể đến từ mọi nơi. Những con sư tử với móng vuốt và hàm răng vô cùng mãnh liệt sẽ hạ gục được những con linh dương đầu bò vốn đã già. Tuy nhiên, sư tử không ăn hết thịt linh dương đầu bò, mà tham gia vào quá trình ăn thịt con mồi còn có cả chó rừng, sau đó lại có sự xuất hiện của kênh kênh, quạ. Cuối cùng, con vật xấu số chỉ còn trơ lại bộ xương.

Mối nguy hiểm không chỉ diễn ra trên đồng cỏ mà còn cả dưới các dòng sông. Trong cuộc hành trình về phía Nam, đàn linh dương đầu bò và cả ngựa vằn phải vượt qua một số con sông, vốn là nơi ẩn cư của họ hàng nhà cá sấu. Ngựa vằn và linh dương hợp lại thành bầy đàn lớn và lội qua sông, mặc cho các mối nguy hiểm đang bủa vây khắp nơi. Trong khi đó, những con khỉ đầu hói rất thông minh, ngay cả khi uống nước chúng cũng quan sát rất cẩn thận và cả đàn thay phiên canh cho nhau, tránh gặp nguy hiểm.

----------

